# can't find crankshaft sensor for 02 sentra gxe



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

hi, i have been banging my head on the wall trying to find the crank shaft sensor on this nissan gxe.I have removed the air filter housing etc. and put my hand in all kinds of positions trying to feel for this sensor.this car is a 1.8 liter engine.....please help me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's located on the engine block, in the area between the RH inner CV joint and the starter. If it hasn't been replaced before, these sensors were recalled and you should be able to have Nissan replace it at no charge.


----------



## icu1954 (Feb 11, 2011)

hi, the car won't start so i can't get it to the dealership and i am going to have to do this job myself,while i am here where is the camshaft sensor?is it on the left side of the engine,i see 2 sensors there 1 on the far left and 1 dead center of the block.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it is under the recall, Nissan will pay for the towing. 

Cam pos sensor is mounted in the upper timing chain cover plate.


----------

